# Im Leaving



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Leaving Dubai on the 23rd of December but thinking of moving it to this Sunday, So this weekend will be my last weekend just wondering what the plans r? Also wanna say thanks for all the fun weekends.... Gonna miss a lot of you


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

We will miss you too, hun! All the best for the future!

Not sure what the plans are for this weekend but as it's the holidays, I'm sure people are doing something if you're around. Will let you know what's planned for today when I find out what the plans are (unless you have been blessed with my bad luck and have been asked to work - though I've found a way around it!!)


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> We will miss you too, hun! All the best for the future!
> 
> Not sure what the plans are for this weekend but as it's the holidays, I'm sure people are doing something if you're around. Will let you know what's planned for today when I find out what the plans are (unless you have been blessed with my bad luck and have been asked to work - though I've found a way around it!!)


I'm working through the holidays  but am around in the evenings if anything is happening. I know with Crazy away it might be a bit quiet..


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Haylz87 said:


> Leaving Dubai on the 23rd of December but thinking of moving it to this Sunday, So this weekend will be my last weekend just wondering what the plans r? Also wanna say thanks for all the fun weekends.... Gonna miss a lot of you


Hey,

Sorry to see your going but i think we talked about it at Sara's the other nite. Unfortunately im going back to London on Wednesday and wont be back till Tues so wont be around this w/e.

Best of luck in future endeavours tho'

Dx


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry to see your going but i think we talked about it at Sara's the other nite. Unfortunately im going back to London on Wednesday and wont be back till Tues so wont be around this w/e.
> 
> ...


Heya yer we did talk about it at saras that was a fun night even if we did fail at swapping each others accents for the night haha, im hopefully back in a few months looking for another job,


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Haylz why are you leaving, out of curiosity? Come for lunch tomorrow to Barasti.


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Best of luck in the UK. I'm glad to hear that you are still willing to give Dubai another go. Otherwise, there is always Australia. I'm sure you'll have a ball there.

Hope to see you before you go.

Sam


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck with whatever you do.

x


-


----------

